# Gunsmith Warning !! Dont use this one



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Just got my rifle back from Ken's Gun Repair of Dent, MN. Had him install a Gentry muzzle brake and glass bed the action. My brand new stainless barreled Ruger now has some real nice scratches and dings in the barrel. Looks like he mounted it in a mechanics vise to work on it. Muzzle brake now has burs around the holes where he stuck something in to tighten it. Assured me when I dropped of my rifle that he has installed numerous brakes, and mainly gentry's. Said he has been a gunsmith for 20 plus years and does excellent work. Anybody got any ideas on cleaning up my barrel. I thought about bead blasting it, barrel finish is the factory Ruger dull stainless. I love to learn the hard way.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds to me like this is Ken's problem.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Yep he should be making this right. i would check to see that he opened up the muzzle brake to proper dimensions before i shot it.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Is this guy a full time smith, and does he have a nice shop? I have never heard of the guy, but I would definately take it up with him, or better yet, ask him for some money back. I don't think I would want him to touch my rifle again. I've only used the two smiths up in Grand Forks, and they both do great work. Gordy Linell (Northern Rifle Accurizing) and Corky Holter (Corky's gun repair), although Corky not doing as much work as he use to, but he's still working. I actually get the privalege of working in Corky's shop once in a while.

I'm just guessing here, but sounds like he might have clammped your barrel in a bench vise, (which can be done properly if done carefully with aluminum shims) and cranked off your barrel. The other thing that could have happend was when he had it in the lathe, he might have scuffed it up and didn't clean it up when he was finshed.

As for as the muzzle break, If you're using a rod to tighten it, it needs to fit the holes super tight. Sounds like he used too small of a rod, and may have cranked on it a little.

I'm sure if you look around there should be a few guys in Fargo that do good work although I don't know of any. I know there is a guy in Wahpeton that does some work, but I'm not sure if it's his hobby or a part time job.

As far as cleaning that barrel up, I'm not sure what process Ruger uses to get their finish. The receivers always look to be a hard ceramic coating... that's just a guess though.....and the barrels look to be bead blasted. One of my blued rugers has a Hart SS barrel that looks great shined up a little, but it might not match to well with your SS Action, that would be another option.

Just my opinion.


----------

